# Disgusting leather!!!



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Recently been looking at the later 7 series BMW's (Long story lol) and seen the one below, and was utterly disgusted by the filth that is on the drivers seat and armrest!!

I really dont know how people can treat cars in this way, especially a 7 series!!

http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...w/radius/100/postcode/la97nx/page/1?logcode=p

(Scroll through the images to the interior)

I know the dirt would come off...but still, it looks like a mechanic has owned it and driven home in his overalls!!:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Disgusting indeed!

It's nothing some leather cleaner couldn't tackle fortunately.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Surely That would be more suitable to you


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

dew1911 said:


> Surely That would be more suitable to you


Now, i'm not usually a violent man....


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Surely That would be more suitable to you





MadOnVaux! said:


> Now, i'm not usually a violent man....


Joking aside that Camry actually looks quite tidy. The leather in the BMW is appalling though, at least it only seems to be the drivers seat and armrest.

I'm currently getting wound up by people who don't take care of their alloys, I'm on the look out for a Volvo C30 SE Sport with the 18" Atreus wheels but every single one I've looked so at has had badly curbed wheels. The one I went to see this afternoon has to be the worst so far, the edges of all 4 wheels were scraped to pieces and their were quite a few chunks taken out of the tyres, shame really as the rest of the car was pretty good.

Anyway enough of my problems.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

The seat is definitely showing its 100,000 miles though, leather looks pretty sagging on the base of drivers seat compared to rest of seats...


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Joking aside that Camry actually looks quite tidy. The leather in the BMW is appalling though, at least it only seems to be the drivers seat and armrest.
> 
> I'm currently getting wound up by people who don't take care of their alloys, I'm on the look out for a Volvo C30 SE Sport with the 18" Atreus wheels but every single one I've looked so at has had badly curbed wheels. The one I went to see this afternoon has to be the worst so far, the edges of all 4 wheels were scraped to pieces and their were quite a few chunks taken out of the tyres, shame really as the rest of the car was pretty good.
> 
> Anyway enough of my problems.


Jesus at the leather in that BMW...

as for the C30 if your after R -Design then check the cream leather to....

as for atreus they suffer hugely with white worm i know some have replaced them for free by volvo...why do you not just knock them down on price and get a refurb on them if they are kerbed though and get rid of the DC....


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

Ninja59 said:


> Jesus at the leather in that BMW...
> 
> as for the C30 if your after R -Design then check the cream leather to....
> 
> as for atreus they suffer hugely with white worm i know some have replaced them for free by volvo...why do you not just knock them down on price and get a refurb on them if they are kerbed though and get rid of the DC....


I take it by white worm you mean corrosion, my dad's previous car had diamond cut wheels and they were awful for corrosion.

As for the C30 I'm trying to get an SE Sport 2.0d in Cosmic White with the Brown Body kit and ideally the atreus wheels, but I am looking at the R-Design aswell. From what i've seen and experienced so far I'm very impressed with the C30 and I think it's gonna make a much better long term purchase than either a Focus or Astra. The one I looked at today had a couple of other issues apart from the wheels so I decided to move on. I've got another one lined up to look at and if it's fine apart from the wheels I'll probably go for it and go down the refurb route.


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

my partner just said "it's gone all baggy, like baggy knickers." ahahah.


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

That suggests to me its not been cared for. If thats the state of the seats what sympathy have they had with the engine/mechanicals of the car..I'd stay well clear.
Edd


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah i thought that...its probably one to avoid.

I'd rather have the 3.0d too i think for the better economy if i got one.

Its odd too as i hated these when they came out, as ive always loved the previous E38 incarnation, but they have grown on me quite abit.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Laurie.J.M said:


> As for the C30 I'm trying to get an SE Sport 2.0d in Cosmic White with the Brown Body kit and ideally the atreus wheels, but I am looking at the R-Design aswell. From what i've seen and experienced so far I'm very impressed with the C30 and I think it's gonna make a much better long term purchase than either a Focus or Astra. The one I looked at today had a couple of other issues apart from the wheels so I decided to move on. I've got another one lined up to look at and if it's fine apart from the wheels I'll probably go for it and go down the refurb route.


You want the twin of OvlovMike's then, and the baby sister to mine :lol: Not seen that many 2.0's in Cosmic over Java, but good luck with the search.

And the Midir's look 10x better than atreus :thumb:


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I take it by white worm you mean corrosion, my dad's previous car had diamond cut wheels and they were awful for corrosion.
> 
> As for the C30 I'm trying to get an SE Sport 2.0d in Cosmic White with the Brown Body kit and ideally the atreus wheels, but I am looking at the R-Design aswell. From what i've seen and experienced so far I'm very impressed with the C30 and I think it's gonna make a much better long term purchase than either a Focus or Astra. The one I looked at today had a couple of other issues apart from the wheels so I decided to move on. I've got another one lined up to look at and if it's fine apart from the wheels I'll probably go for it and go down the refurb route.


Ours is up for sale imminently, it's got more options than you know what to do with - nav, Dynaudio sound, xenons, sunroof, hands free (factory) and Atreus wheels nearly perfect...


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Linky

Cosmic over Java, Atreus, and the proper engine :thumb:


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Linky
> 
> Cosmic over Java, Atreus, and the proper engine :thumb:


Agree that is really nice, but it's a bit over budget and the insurance on a D5 is too high for a 21 year old. plus I'm on the south coast and that's in Yorkshire .

I found this one via autotrader and it's pretty much at the top of my budget. I've inquired about it and asked for some more info and better pics as if I go for it I'll be buying long distance and having it delivered, my current car was bought in that way without viewing and it's been completely trouble free. I'm not hugely fussed about extras such as the Dynaudio stereo, sat nav, full leather etc (although I certainly wouldn't complain if it had them), the only extra it has to have is the winter pack so I get my seat heaters.

Sorry to the OP for hijacking your thread .


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

eddie bullit said:


> That suggests to me its not been cared for. If thats the state of the seats what sympathy have they had with the engine/mechanicals of the car..I'd stay well clear.
> Edd


It suggests to me that that has done wayyyyyy over 100k...I think the speedo must have been adjusted/corrected at some point in its life.

If it didn't have full documented BMW history I would walk clean away from that.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> Agree that is really nice, but it's a bit over budget and the insurance on a D5 is too high for a 21 year old. plus I'm on the south coast and that's in Yorkshire .
> 
> I found this one via autotrader and it's pretty much at the top of my budget. I've inquired about it and asked for some more info and better pics as if I go for it I'll be buying long distance and having it delivered, my current car was bought in that way without viewing and it's been completely trouble free. I'm not hugely fussed about extras such as the Dynaudio stereo, sat nav, full leather etc (although I certainly wouldn't complain if it had them), the only extra it has to have is the winter pack so I get my seat heaters.
> 
> Sorry to the OP for hijacking your thread .


Not an R-Design, so different steering wheel, different steering components, different seats, different floor carpet, different clocks and usually lower specced.

How desperate are you to buy now? That's £500 more than we'd ask for ours and the Dynaudio has to be heard to be believed. The navigation is actually really good, easy to update from less legitimate sources and yes, it's got the heated seats! Being a 2009 as well it has decent iPod compatibility too.

I'll do a For Sale thread when I've sorted the finance out on it, as I say - couple of weeks tops.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

OvlovMike said:


> Not an R-Design, so different steering wheel, different steering components, different seats, different floor carpet, different clocks and usually lower specced.
> 
> How desperate are you to buy now? That's £500 more than we'd ask for ours and the Dynaudio has to be heard to be believed. The navigation is actually really good, easy to update from less legitimate sources and yes, it's got the heated seats! Being a 2009 as well it has decent iPod compatibility too.
> 
> I'll do a For Sale thread when I've sorted the finance out on it, as I say - couple of weeks tops.


I need to sell my car first so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before I think about buying. Can I ask what the mileage is?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Laurie.J.M said:


> I need to sell my car first so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before I think about buying. Can I ask what the mileage is?


Smidge over 70k IIRC with FVSH and associated breakdown cover (will be serviced in the next couple of weeks).


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

If you need any persuading as to just how well this car has been looked after...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227905

It's an absolute gem. We're only looking to move it on because Lou was originally looking for work closer to home which isn't proving much use at the moment, and we've got a Labrador - he doesn't fit in this and I can't change mine at the moment as there's some uncertainty at work around cars (I don't like anything that their policy allows, and they haven't sorted out company cars yet) so it drew the short straw. Shame, as she can get 70+mpg on a decent run, and can average mid 60s. And anyone that says the Dynaudio isn't worth the money is lying or hasn't heard it - it's got the sub-bass drive of a decent aftermarket system with the sound stage I've only heard in a B&O-equipped A4.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> Not an R-Design, so different steering wheel, different steering components, different seats, different floor carpet, different clocks and usually lower specced.


Being an '08 it's a sport, the pre runner to the R-Design, I think they were pretty close spec wise, but not quite as tidy as the R-D package.

And I was 21 when I got the D5, insurance didn't seem too bad when you consider the class of car.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Being an '08 it's a sport, the pre runner to the R-Design, I think they were pretty close spec wise, but not quite as tidy as the R-D package.
> 
> And I was 21 when I got the D5, insurance didn't seem too bad when you consider the class of car.


SE Sport and R-Design SE Sport had different suspension, the R-Design getting firmer suspension and heavier steering - drove two back-to-back both in 2.0D and T5 and confirmed. SE Sport felt too skittish, no feel, at least the R-Design felt attached to the wheels 

The trouble with the D5 is, out of the box, they're not _that_ much quicker than the 2.0D, cost more to tax and insure and use a not insignificant amount more fuel.

That and the lacking of any toys on most D5s was the nail in it's coffin when we were looking. The navigation (controlled from the steering wheel) and best-in-class stereo easily sold us this one. Makes me sad that we've got to get rid but I can't get the dogs anywhere without borrowing cars or putting them in the boot of a saloon car! Sunroof is a nice touch too.


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

dew1911 said:


> Being an '08 it's a sport, the pre runner to the R-Design, I think they were pretty close spec wise, but not quite as tidy as the R-D package.
> 
> And I was 21 when I got the D5, insurance didn't seem too bad when you consider the class of car.


the D5 would've been nice but the better MPG and lower tax on the 2.0 swayed it for me. I've looked at an Se Sport and an R-Design and apart from the updated dashboard and the fact the R-Design had leather the drive didn't feel hugely different under normal conditions. I spend most of my time on the motorway and for that either would be perfect.



OvlovMike said:


> If you need any persuading as to just how well this car has been looked after...
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=227905
> 
> It's an absolute gem. We're only looking to move it on because Lou was originally looking for work closer to home which isn't proving much use at the moment, and we've got a Labrador - he doesn't fit in this and I can't change mine at the moment as there's some uncertainty at work around cars (I don't like anything that their policy allows, and they haven't sorted out company cars yet) so it drew the short straw. Shame, as she can get 70+mpg on a decent run, and can average mid 60s. And anyone that says the Dynaudio isn't worth the money is lying or hasn't heard it - it's got the sub-bass drive of a decent aftermarket system with the sound stage I've only heard in a B&O-equipped A4.


I did look up that thread after you mentioned you were selling and I agree it looks absolutely immaculate but the mileage is a bit on the high side. My annual mileage is about 15k and I'll be running it for at least the next five years if not longer so a lower mileage car would be a better bet. But thanks anyway.

My dad recommended I look at the smaller engines as there are more to choose from and he quickly found a really nice looking 1.6 R-Design in black with only 30k miles on it. But the problem with that is the 1.6 is only slightly faster than my current 1.2 Corsa and on paper anyway it's only as fast as a Fiat 500 twinair. Half the reason I'm getting another car is because of the major lack of performance in my current one and I just think if I settled for a 1.6 instead of waiting for a 2.0d to come along I'd regret buying it.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

1.6 and 1.6D engines are truly hateful (sorry Ninja, they just are!), sat there screaming at the thing to get going. Far too little power and torque to get a car as heavy as the C30 to feel nice. Also, as a back-to-back comparison Lou got anywhere between 5 and 10mpg _less_ in the 1.6D than in her 2.0D on the motorway.

Entirely up to you on the mileage, I wouldn't let it put you off (it didn't us) and the engine is shared with the Focus, Mondeo, C-Max, Citroen C5, C4, Peugeot 407, 307, as well as the rest of the Volvo crop that had the 2.0D (S40, V50, C70, V70 and S80 from memory)... Inside the car has barely a mark and the outside is lovely as you can see.

Mileage, it's still got loads left in it. Old people have this terrible habit of instilling this fear of 100k on us, yet I ran a 450bhp S4 with 145,000 on the clock and it went everywhere flat out, barely missing a beat (boost leak on an injector - what did I expect 20+psi to do!) in the next 10,000 I did in it. And I did 20,000 in a 300bhp S2 with 130,000 on it. See:

http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201226477090953
http://www4.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201221473348886

DW, how many miles on some of your commercial motors?


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

And if you think I'm bluffing, I've got mine for the next 4 years, it's got 73k on it and I'm going to be doing around 25k a year in it!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> 1.6 and 1.6D engines are truly hateful (sorry Ninja, they just are!), sat there screaming at the thing to get going. Far too little power and torque to get a car as heavy as the C30 to feel nice. Also, as a back-to-back comparison Lou got anywhere between 5 and 10mpg _less_ in the 1.6D than in her 2.0D on the motorway.
> 
> Entirely up to you on the mileage, I wouldn't let it put you off (it didn't us) and the engine is shared with the Focus, Mondeo, C-Max, Citroen C5, C4, Peugeot 407, 307, as well as the rest of the Volvo crop that had the 2.0D (S40, V50, C70, V70 and S80 from memory)... Inside the car has barely a mark and the outside is lovely as you can see.
> 
> ...


hey dont worry i drive a 2.0D everyday :lol: do not forget that mike...i was going to ask why you were selling up but clearly it obvious.

do be a bit careful though the 1.6D and the D2 are two different engines...you will see loads about because of the tax more than anything. if you went down this route i would recommend the D2 as the DPF does not need replacing i have heard...you 1/2 the valves but the turbo pressure is higher...we do not get bad MPG from ours...but then i do not drive mine like a saint.

only thing on the 2.0D is the fuel i have found can have some bearing on overall MPG supermarket fuel for mine it runs crap...stick with shell either and vpower gives even better...

the 1.6 petrol i would stay away miles away from 100PS, poor gearchange and £170+ VED! (more than the 2.0D or even the D5).

Another advantage despite your mileage is you can find the 2.0D without a DPF of course...which on a 2.0D need replacing at 75K if they do have one.

In a way i would focus on finding a 2.0D without a DPF beyond some of the toys or at least factor this in the purchasing price if it is to come soon (it is not cheap) unless your going to remove it but i am not going there...you might as well find one without in the first place.


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh, P.S., ours doesn't have a DPF.

Christ, it really is perfect 

And yeah, if I could choose I'd lose mine every day of the week, but Lou's boot isn't big enough for the company policy (have to be able to get a HP 2U box in it) and it'd need changing a year before I'd want to (I know mine's older, but as the car policy was introduced after I started using mine I don't *have* to abide by it, but anything I swap to does!) so the only sensible thing to do is accept that that's what I have to do 

I'm sure for some people the D2/1.6D is a perfectly usable engine, I just found that once you passed 50mph it was very short of puff (the D2/Drive thing) and as that's where the poster and myself spend our lives, it's just not the right choice.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

I really do not see why you do not buy it! ha :lol: see our D2 is usually on backroads at about 55 no biggie


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

OvlovMike said:


> SE Sport and R-Design SE Sport had different suspension, the R-Design getting firmer suspension and heavier steering - drove two back-to-back both in 2.0D and T5 and confirmed. SE Sport felt too skittish, no feel, at least the R-Design felt attached to the wheels


Coming from a Mk1.5 focus I've personally found the R-D steering quite light, certainly lighter than the focus, so I dread to think what a Sport SE actually felt like. It's not bad steering don't get me wrong, but I'd have liked a bit more feel.

Agree on the 1.6D/D2 though, it'd have to be 2.0 at least, but I do enjoy having the 2.4


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to Volvo Chat!!!

LOL


----------



## OvlovMike (Jul 19, 2011)

Beats Vauxhall chat, that's for sure


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Welcome to Volvo Chat!!!
> 
> LOL


My bad .


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

OvlovMike said:


> Beats Vauxhall chat, that's for sure


Doubtful!


----------

